# RV FRIENDLY SITES ?



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

After much phoning around trying to book different sites it is becoming obvious you are limited as to which sites will accept you.  

Does anyone know of any publication or web sites that list sites that accept large RV,s or the larger European motorhomes ?

I have searched the MHF site directory, a little time consuming even using the filters to narrow the search ( IDEA ! how about a separate catorgory specifically for larger vehicles , say 28ft and over ? )

Cheers Mark


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi qe2 moandix big site guide 
>>>click here<<<

Also most cc sites, Haven sites at Haggerston castle, Kiln Park and Thorpe Park

Olley


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Mark;

The facilitiy is already there in the MHF campsite database.

Go to....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites

Tick the 'suitable for large RV/ motorhomes' box and it brings back 342 entries (for motorhomes over 30ft long) all over UK and Europe  .

pete.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Mark,

Here is a short list of the 'main' countries and the number of RV friendly campsites that members have added to the MHF's data base :

269 for UK
145 France
9 Spain
22 Italy
66 Germany
15 Ireland

However to access the MHF Campsite data base you have to subscribe.

The data base contains other countries but I have only searched the main ones.


----------

